# My opinions of the Shenshou 5x5 (Text)



## cubersmith (Sep 12, 2011)

I got my Shengshou 5x5 today, so I decided to make a review:

As, said in other youtube videos and threads about this cube, I think it is amazing. My V-5 is too tight for me, and I cannot speedsolve very well with it. It also doesn't really seem to respond to lube. The ShengShou 5x5 is extremely fast, and the lube that comes with it works brilliantly with it. The cube corner cuts very well on the outer layer but on the inner layer it is not as good. The cube is extremely smooth and I can feel no bumps on any of the layers. I will give this cube a rating out of 10 for each feature.

*Smoothness: 10/10. *As I said I can't feel any bumps on this cube and it's very smooth

*Speed: 8.5/10.* The speed is very good, but on occasion, it locks up.

*Corner cutting: 7/10.* The inner layers are not great.

*Stability: 10/10* The cube has not yet popped, which I would expect from a 5x5. Overshooting is also a rarity 

*Quality: 9/10* Again, an extremely good cube with very few defects.

I would recommend this cube to anyone who is buying a 5x5. It can be bought from almost all Speedcubing shops. It is only $10 which I think is brilliant for a 5x5. I bought this cube at Cube Depot. I recommend this shop. It has always been reliable for me.

If you have any questions about this cube, please feel free to PM me.

If you have any questions for Cube Depot, E-Mail them at [email protected]

Hope this review helped


----------



## cubeslayer (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice. I am glad something other than a v-cube ( because of cost, otherwise no problems with the v-brand) is holding well in the small world of 5x5s.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with your ratings. however I find mine hard to control. I'm always turning two layers instead of one because my hands are big and the cubies are small. which is annoying.
If the cubies were bigger it would be perfect


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine was too fast first xD I lubed it and then it was perfect


----------



## Goosly (Sep 12, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> I'm always turning two layers instead of one because my hands are big and the cubies are small.


 
Yeah, the cubies should be only a bit smaller than those of the SS 4x4, but this is too much. The 5x5 has probably the same size as the 4x4 (I'm gonna check this now)

Edit: checked, the 5x5 is like a milimeter bigger than the 4x4.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 12, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Mine was too fast first xD I lubed it and then it was perfect


 
LOLWUT? You used lube to slow it down? haha


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with these. I was also amazed at how smooth it was out of the box.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 12, 2011)

Many thanks for posting your opinion. Need to upgrade my ES 5x5x5 asap. Still prefer solving the 4x4x4 as opposed to the 5x5x5 for some reason though...


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Many thanks for posting your opinion. Need to upgrade my ES 5x5x5 asap. Still prefer solving the 4x4x4 as opposed to the 5x5x5 for some reason though...


 
It's probably because you have an eastsheen. On a side note, would someone mind directing me to a thread or wiki on how to pair 2 or edges on the 5x5?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 23, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> It's probably because you have an eastsheen. *On a side note, would someone mind directing me to a thread or wiki on how to pair 2 or edges on the 5x5?*


 
I want this too. I use 1 pairing and its really slow.


----------



## timeless (Sep 23, 2011)

anyone know when shengshou 5x5 v2 will come out


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Sep 23, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> Very nice. I am glad something other than a v-cube ( because of cost, otherwise no problems with the v-brand) is holding well in the small world of 5x5s.


 
You mean 6x6s?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 23, 2011)

knuckles4204204 said:


> You mean 6x6s?


 
Why would he?



timeless said:


> anyone know when shengshou 5x5 v2 will come out




Has it been announced or anything?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I want this too. I use 1 pairing and its really slow.


 
I didn't know 2 pairing existed...
I thought that everybody fast (or slow) used single pairing.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 23, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I didn't know 2 pairing existed...
> I thought that everybody fast (or slow) used single pairing.


 
Yeah you might be right. Theres not much on the wiki about this.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 24, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Yeah you might be right. Theres not much on the wiki about this.


 
Ya I tryed looking to, not much on there.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 24, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I want this too. I use 1 pairing and its really slow.


 
What exactly do you mean by 1-pairing? Do you restore the centers after each edge, or do you use freeslice and wait until the last four edges to restore the centers? If you use freeslice, then you don't need anything different at all.


----------



## timeless (Sep 24, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Ya I tryed looking to, not much on there.


 
theres feliks 4x4 walkthrough


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 24, 2011)

timeless said:


> theres feliks 4x4 walkthrough


 
We are talking about 5x5.


----------



## timeless (Sep 24, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I got my Shengshou 5x5 today, so I decided to make a review:


 
did u get the Z logo with the bright stickers?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 24, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> We are talking about 5x5.


 
Lmfao.


----------

